# My pregnant rat is squealing when i go to pick her up and is scared of me.



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive had my girl, Swiss, for about 7 months now.. and she has never made any noises or signs of panic when ive tried to pick her up before.. well, she is pregnant now, not very long into the pregnancy, and i went to pick her up and she started squealing and running away like she was scared of me bad.  Could this just be because she is pregnant? Im hoping.


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i had that happen to me when my rat went into labor. she started bleeding and when id touch her she would squeel. she delivered 8 babies and died the next day. id take her to a vet for a checkup


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well she's no where near going into labor, i dont think.. she is probably only like a week along. and.. shes only squealing when i grab her.. :/


----------



## Elizabethm (Sep 10, 2010)

i dont know what it is but she could just be scared, it could be due to the fact that she is pregnant and just reactly carefully towards you


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

It could certainly be her hormones yeah, some rats get nippy so I'd be careful around her - she may get worse once the babies are here. If she was purposely bred, I wouldn't recommend breeding her again or any of her offspring. Anytime you want to check on the babies, remove her first to avoid getting yourself injured.


----------



## bismarck (Nov 13, 2010)

yes it is definitely the hormones.


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

